
Show HN: ExpDealsHotel Reveal Secret Hotel Name from Priceline's Express Deals - coolwulf
http://expdealshotel.com
======
coolwulf
Author here.

Today I would like to release ExpDealsHotel 3.0 Beta to you. As the title
says, this is an app to quickly help you reveal Priceline's Express Deals.
Please leave a comment if you like this work or if you have any questions for
me. Thanks.

------
shmoogy
Not a fan of running random .exe files, is this open source?

